# Bewerbung in einem Entwicklerstudio



## Rakash (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich hab mich mal über eine Ausbildungsstelle in einem Entwicklerstudio informiert, allerdings sagte mir die personalleiterin am telefon, dass referenzen erwünscht seien. nichts großes, kompliziertes, einfach etwas, anhand dessen man sehen könnte, wie ich probleme in der softwarentwicklung löse.
ich dachte da eventuell an eine mitarbeiterdatenbank, die eventuell mit einem passwort verschlüsselt ist (bzw. einfach ne caesar-verschlüssung) und beim zugriff wird man gebeten anzugeben, welche abteilung man durchsuchen möchte (meinetwegen 3 verscheidene, um sinnvoll eine switch - case anweisung drin zu haben) und namen der mitarbeiter der abteilung, lassen wir es 3 seien, in alphabetischer reihenfolge sortiert sein. die ausgabe erfolgt in der konsole.

was haltet ihr davon? habt ihr eine bessere idee? bitte um feedback und lösungsansätze.


----------



## Marcinek (1. Feb 2012)

Eine andere Ausbildungsstelle wählen.

Sorry. Entweder ich bilde Leute aus, dann möchte ich, dass sie Interesse und ein gewissen Bildungsgrad mitbringen. Oder ich beute Azubis aus und möchte, dass sie schon alles können. :bahnhof:


----------



## Rakash (1. Feb 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Eine andere Ausbildungsstelle wählen.
> 
> Sorry. Entweder ich bilde Leute aus, dann möchte ich, dass sie Interesse und ein gewissen Bildungsgrad mitbringen. Oder ich beute Azubis aus und möchte, dass sie schon alles können. :bahnhof:



du hast ja recht. offenkundig sind die referenzen nicht verlangt in den bewerbungsunterlagen, aber auf nachfrage sagte die personalerin, dass es ganz interessant für sie sei, zu sehen, wie ich problemstellungen löse.

Edit: Außerdem könnte man unter "Bildungsgrad" ja jenes verstehen, zumal auf deren Seite ausgeschrieben ist, dass Kenntnisse vorhanden sein sollten, in Java, Python oder PHP sowie XHTML Kenntnisse.


----------



## HimBromBeere (1. Feb 2012)

> Oder ich beute Azubis aus und möchte, dass sie schon alles können.


Das kenn ich, hatte ich schon häufiger. Einmal hab ich mich für einen Studentenjob beworben (in zufälligerweise der Richtung, in der ich studiere, zumindest etwa), wurde aber abgelehnt mit der Begründung, die Einarbeitungszeit dauere zu lange (min. 1Jahr, man frage sich, was das für ein riesen Projekt sein soll) und man suche Bewerber mit langjähriger Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet... sowas findet man unter Studentenjobs... sagenhaft


----------



## MarderFahrer (2. Feb 2012)

Rakash hat gesagt.:


> du hast ja recht. offenkundig sind die referenzen nicht verlangt in den bewerbungsunterlagen, aber auf nachfrage sagte die personalerin, dass es ganz interessant für sie sei, zu sehen, wie ich problemstellungen löse.
> 
> Edit: Außerdem könnte man unter "Bildungsgrad" ja jenes verstehen, zumal auf deren Seite ausgeschrieben ist, dass Kenntnisse vorhanden sein sollten, in Java, Python oder PHP sowie XHTML Kenntnisse.



Kann es sein, dass die Dame vom Personalbüro eventuell ausgeschriebene Ausbildungsplätze mit normalen ausgeschriebenen Stellen verwechselt?

Wenn ich mich auf eine normale Stelle bewerbe sind natürlich Referenzen angebracht, damit die sehen können, wie ich an Problemstellungen in der Softwareentwicklung herangehe.

Aber doch nicht für einen Ausbildungsplatz. Wenn ich bereits wüsste, wie man Probleme in der Software Entwicklung überhaupt angeht, bräuchte ich wohl keinen Ausbildungsplatz.

Für mich ist das so, als würde man einem Bewerber auf eine Ausbildungsstelle als Elektriker sagen, er solle doch mal einen verdrahteten Schaltschrank mitbringen zum Gespräch damit man mal sieht, wie er Problemstellungen in der Verdrahtung angeht.


----------



## SilencerandLois (2. Feb 2012)

Ich sags mal ganz böse: vielleicht ist man nur auf der Suche nach billigen Arbeitskräften :autsch:

Aber das ist heutzutage leider sehr sehr oft der Fall.  Da fällt mir noch ein gutes Schlagwort dazu ein "Praktikantengeneration" .

Aber wie ich mich kenne, würde ich es mir trotzdem überlegen, mich dort zu bewerben. 
Ist halt die allgemein schon einmal die Frage, welches Angebot an Firmen in deiner Umgebung existiert. Wie wichtig dir der Schritt in diese Richtung ist und welche Tradeoff du dir dort in der Firma erwartest, sprich: wie gut ist die Firma und wie hoch schätzt du es ein, dass du dich dort selbst menschlich als auch fachlich weiterentwickeln kannst. Das hängt immer auch sehr von der Firma ab...
Das ganze musst du aber für dich selber Beantworten :bae:


Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2012)

Personaler haben IMHo meist keine Ahnung wenn es um SW Entwicklung geht, machen oft nur ihr Handbuch durch, und wenn da drinn steht das Referenzen angefragt werden sollen...


----------



## ARadauer (2. Feb 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Eine andere Ausbildungsstelle wählen.
> 
> Sorry. Entweder ich bilde Leute aus, dann möchte ich, dass sie Interesse und ein gewissen Bildungsgrad mitbringen. Oder ich beute Azubis aus und möchte, dass sie schon alles können. :bahnhof:



Pfff lächerliche Einstellung! Wenn ich eine Lehrstelle als Software Entwickler anfangen möchte und mich noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe, keine if oder kein for kenne, dann ist das nix für mich.

Hier gehts ja nicht um rießengroße professionelle Projekte sondern, dass man zeigt, dass man sich für das Thema interessiert. Rakash hast du noch nie etwas programmiert? Nicht mal ein bisschen?


----------



## bygones (2. Feb 2012)

mhm ich weiss nicht was alle hier haben. Weil jemand sehen will, ob die Bewerber schon Vorkenntnisse haben wird hier gleich von Ausbeutung gesprochen ?!
Natuerlich kann man auch eine Ausbildung anfangen, ohne konkret in dem Gebiet gewesen zu sein, dennoch erwarte ich jdf auch, dass man sich als Bewerber mit dem Gebiet schon laenger angefreundet hat und darin sein Gefallen gefunden hat.
Ich wuerde ungern jemanden einstellen, der nur gehoert hat, dass SW Entwicklung nett ist und es ihm/ihr gefallen koennte. 

Entweder man ueberzeugt mich beim Gespraech oder eben man kann nachweisen, dass man schon in dem Gebiet aktiv war. Beides sind legitime Sachen.

Das hat in keiner weise etwas man ausbeutung zu tun.


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Pfff lächerliche Einstellung! Wenn ich eine Lehrstelle als Software Entwickler anfangen möchte und mich noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe, keine if oder kein for kenne, dann ist das nix für mich.
> 
> Hier gehts ja nicht um rießengroße professionelle Projekte sondern, dass man zeigt, dass man sich für das Thema interessiert. Rakash hast du noch nie etwas programmiert? Nicht mal ein bisschen?



Hatte ich auch nicht. Wird bei uns auch nicht verlangt und wir sind noch nie damit auf die Schnauze geflogen. Die junge Person ist hier um es zu lernen. Erstes Kriterium ist hier seine Motivation, dass er ins Team passt und nicht den ganzen Tag auch noch daheim vor der Kiste hockt. Die Leute werden bei uns zuvor für 1-2 Wochen zum Praktikum eingeladen. Klar, da kann man nicht viel lernen, aber dem Bewerber ist danach meistens klar, ob er das wirklich will oder nicht (und uns auch ). Und zur Not gibt es dann auch noch die Probezeit, wobei wir noch nie einen nach der Probezeit rausgeworfen haben.

Im Gegenteil, wir haben schon Bewerber aufgrund von Überqualifikation (programmiert schon seit X Jahren) abgelehnt.

Ich meine, es gibt ja gewisse Schlüsselqualifikationen für einen angehenden Anwendungsentwickler (logisches und abstraktes Denken, Teamfähigkeit, "Textverständnis", ...). Die kann man auch ganz gut in Einstellungstest abfragen. Da muss man nicht vorher schon programmiert haben, um dafür geeignet zu sein.


----------



## SilencerandLois (2. Feb 2012)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Hatte ich auch nicht. Wird bei uns auch nicht verlangt und wir sind noch nie damit auf die Schnauze geflogen. Die junge Person ist hier um es zu lernen. Erstes Kriterium ist hier seine Motivation, dass er ins Team passt und nicht den ganzen Tag auch noch daheim vor der Kiste hockt. Die Leute werden bei uns zuvor für 1-2 Wochen zum Praktikum eingeladen. Klar, da kann man nicht viel lernen, aber dem Bewerber ist danach meistens klar, ob er das wirklich will oder nicht (und uns auch ). Und zur Not gibt es dann auch noch die Probezeit, wobei wir noch nie einen nach der Probezeit rausgeworfen haben.
> 
> Im Gegenteil, wir haben schon Bewerber aufgrund von Überqualifikation (programmiert schon seit X Jahren) abgelehnt.
> 
> Ich meine, es gibt ja gewisse Schlüsselqualifikationen für einen angehenden Anwendungsentwickler (logisches und abstraktes Denken, Teamfähigkeit, "Textverständnis", ...). Die kann man auch ganz gut in Einstellungstest abfragen. Da muss man nicht vorher schon programmiert haben, um dafür geeignet zu sein.



Gute Firmenphilosphie, die leider nicht alltäglich ist. Gefällt mir


----------



## bygones (2. Feb 2012)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine, es gibt ja gewisse Schlüsselqualifikationen für einen angehenden Anwendungsentwickler (logisches und abstraktes Denken, Teamfähigkeit, "Textverständnis", ...). Die kann man auch ganz gut in Einstellungstest abfragen. Da muss man nicht vorher schon programmiert haben, um dafür geeignet zu sein.


natuerlich kann man das und das Gegenteil hat niemand behauptet. Diese ganze Diskussion ist fragil, da es ein bisschen wie stille Post ist. Eine Personalerin hat etwas gesagt, was derjenige so verstanden hat und dann irgendwie hier formuliert hat.....
Und es steht nirgends, dass Referenzen obligatorisch sind bzw entscheidend. Das mag fuer den Fall gelten, aber vielleicht auch nicht - und das kann keiner hier sagen.

Aber dennoch von dieser Aussage auf verbrecher und unterdruecker zu schliessen ist einfach falsch und unsinnig.

was aber leider immer noch zu wenig gehandabt wird (was bei euch getan wird) - ich wuerde niemals jemanden einstellen mit dem ich nicht ein paar Tage gearbeitet habe (jedoch fuer normaler Arbeitsplatz, ich bilde nicht aus). Man sollte sowohl von der Firma aus sehen, als v.a. (und das ist das wichtigste) vom Bewerber aus sehen, wie der andere arbeitet


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2012)

SilencerandLois hat gesagt.:


> Gute Firmenphilosphie, die leider nicht alltäglich ist. Gefällt mir



Bewerbungen für September 2012 nehme ich gerne entgegen 

Also noch kleiner Nachtrag: Natürlich lehnen wir niemanden ab, der total motiviert ist, super ins Team passt und sonst auch gut drauf ist, nur weil er schon seit 10 Jahren programmiert. Aber vorhergehende Programmierkenntnisse spielen bei uns keine Rolle wenn der Rest passt.


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> natuerlich kann man das und das Gegenteil hat niemand behauptet.



Doch, ARadauer  . Deshalb habe ich auch ihn und nicht dich zitiert.


----------



## bygones (2. Feb 2012)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Doch, ARadauer  . Deshalb habe ich auch ihn und nicht dich zitiert.


bestes bsp von stiller Post. Mit dem Gegenteil meinte ich, dass man das auch im Bewerbungsgespraech ermitteln kann - dem hat keiner widersprochen. egal....


----------



## Kakulukiam21 (2. Feb 2012)

Was ich noch während der Schule gemacht habe, war ein freiwilliges Praktikum in einem der Betriebe, wo ich am Ende auch meine Ausbildung gemacht habe.

So konnten sie gleich hautnah meine Erfahrungen sehen und mich gleichzeitig als Mensch und Kollegen kennenlernen.


----------



## JavaGeek87 (2. Feb 2012)

kriegst du da raus bevor du anfängst wieviel du da verdienst?? vllt. ist es echt ein studentenjob nur


----------



## Rakash (2. Feb 2012)

SilencerandLois hat gesagt.:


> Ich sags mal ganz böse: vielleicht ist man nur auf der Suche nach billigen Arbeitskräften :autsch:
> 
> Aber das ist heutzutage leider sehr sehr oft der Fall.  Da fällt mir noch ein gutes Schlagwort dazu ein "Praktikantengeneration" .
> 
> ...





ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Pfff lächerliche Einstellung! Wenn ich eine Lehrstelle als Software Entwickler anfangen möchte und mich noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe, keine if oder kein for kenne, dann ist das nix für mich.
> 
> Hier gehts ja nicht um rießengroße professionelle Projekte sondern, dass man zeigt, dass man sich für das Thema interessiert. Rakash hast du noch nie etwas programmiert? Nicht mal ein bisschen?



Dem schließe ich mich an. 

Und: doch, klar habe ich mich mit dem Thema schon auseinander gesetzt - und grade Java gefällt mir sehr - mit Delphi, zum Beispiel, habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. ^^ 

Aber da ich mich bisher nur mit dem nötigsten in der Schule damit auseinander gesetzt habe - und da mein Lehrer leider alles sehr in die Länge zieht (wir haben 4 unterrichtsstunden zugebracht, um einen algorythmus und das dazugehörige struktogramm zu entwickeln, für eine sortieranweisung!!), kann auch die Moral darunter leiden. Es ist eben immer auch eine Frage der Vermittlung. 
Aber nun beschäftige ich mich auch zuHause damit und mir könnte das wirklich gefallen. 

Außerdem sehe ich das unheimlich große Spektrum, was man alles damit anstellen kann, wie kreativ man sein kann. Und ich möchte gerne einen Job, in dem ich meine Kreativität mit meinem technischen Interesse vereinigen kann. Der Beruf "FI in Anwendungsenticklung" muss ja nicht die erste und letzte Station sein - kann aber ein guter Einstieg sein. 
Ich hatte nie vor, mich in einem Online-Game-Studio zu bewerben. Aber die Kompetenzen und das Team wirken einfach zu verlockend. Deshalb möchte ich mich gerne dort bewerben. Aber wahrscheinlich weil 10.000 andere - ud 95% davon wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal, was für ein hartes Brot die Softwareentwicklung eigentlich ist - auch auf die idee gekommen sind, wollen die gerne Referenzen - nur zu verständlich.



The_S hat gesagt.:


> Hatte ich auch nicht. Wird bei uns auch nicht verlangt und wir sind noch nie damit auf die Schnauze geflogen. Die junge Person ist hier um es zu lernen. Erstes Kriterium ist hier seine Motivation, dass er ins Team passt und nicht den ganzen Tag auch noch daheim vor der Kiste hockt. Die Leute werden bei uns zuvor für 1-2 Wochen zum Praktikum eingeladen. Klar, da kann man nicht viel lernen, aber dem Bewerber ist danach meistens klar, ob er das wirklich will oder nicht (und uns auch ). Und zur Not gibt es dann auch noch die Probezeit, wobei wir noch nie einen nach der Probezeit rausgeworfen haben.
> 
> Im Gegenteil, wir haben schon Bewerber aufgrund von Überqualifikation (programmiert schon seit X Jahren) abgelehnt.
> 
> Ich meine, es gibt ja gewisse Schlüsselqualifikationen für einen angehenden Anwendungsentwickler (logisches und abstraktes Denken, Teamfähigkeit, "Textverständnis", ...). Die kann man auch ganz gut in Einstellungstest abfragen. Da muss man nicht vorher schon programmiert haben, um dafür geeignet zu sein.



Das finde ich wirklich löblich. Mit sowas weckt man jedenfalls Interesse. 



JavaGeek87 hat gesagt.:


> kriegst du da raus bevor du anfängst wieviel du da verdienst?? vllt. ist es echt ein studentenjob nur



Es ist eine Ausbildungsstelle. In der Regel kommt man im ersten Ausbildungsjahr in dem Berug auf etwa 600-700 euro, je nach BL und Unternehmen.


----------



## Rakash (2. Feb 2012)

Weitere Projektvorschläge sind trotzdem gern gesehen!


----------



## Gast2 (2. Feb 2012)

Programmier kleine Dinge die Spaß machen und auch einen gewissen Anspruch haben, wie z.B. Conways Spiel des Lebens ? Wikipedia


----------



## Marco13 (2. Feb 2012)

Rakash hat gesagt.:


> wir haben 4 unterrichtsstunden zugebracht, um einen algorythmus und das dazugehörige struktogramm zu entwickeln, für eine sortieranweisung!!



Da hättet ihr lieber ein bißchen Zeit darauf verwenden sollen, zu lernen, dass das nicht "algorythmus" heißt, sondern "Allgorüdmuß" :joke: 

Ich kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, was genau die dort erwarten. Irgendwas themenbezogenes wäre sicher gut, wenn es das gibt. Ansonsten... nach dem, was ich so gelegentlich in den Stellenanzeigen lese, _könnte_ es sein, dass denen irgendeine Pseudo-Mitarbeiterdatenbank (insbesondere mit dem IMHO meistens fragwürdigen 'switch') kaum einen Blick wert wäre, und es ihnen lieber wäre, wenn da irgendwas mit JDBC und ein paar fancy SQL-Statements drin vorkäme (zumindest wird nach sowas gefühlt in jeder zweiten Stellenanzeige gefragt... :bahnhof: )


----------



## Rakash (2. Feb 2012)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Da hättet ihr lieber ein bißchen Zeit darauf verwenden sollen, zu lernen, dass das nicht "algorythmus" heißt, sondern "Allgorüdmuß" :joke:
> 
> Ich kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, was genau die dort erwarten. Irgendwas themenbezogenes wäre sicher gut, wenn es das gibt. Ansonsten... nach dem, was ich so gelegentlich in den Stellenanzeigen lese, _könnte_ es sein, dass denen irgendeine Pseudo-Mitarbeiterdatenbank (insbesondere mit dem IMHO meistens fragwürdigen 'switch') kaum einen Blick wert wäre, und es ihnen lieber wäre, wenn da irgendwas mit JDBC und ein paar fancy SQL-Statements drin vorkäme (zumindest wird nach sowas gefühlt in jeder zweiten Stellenanzeige gefragt... :bahnhof: )



Uff. Das ist für mich wohl noch 'ne Nummer zu groß. Verstehen die das wirklich unter "nicht kompliziertes - nur einen kleinen einblick"? ...


----------



## schalentier (2. Feb 2012)

Ne coole Aufgabe in diesem Zusammenhang ist eventuell folgende:

Schreibe ein Programm, was dein Alter in Tagen ausrechnet. 

Das schoene daran ist, dass es einige verschiedene Ansaetze gibt, die moeglicherweise mehr ueber dich sagen, als eine eher langweilige Mitarbeiterdatenbank. 

Unter Verwendung der Kalenderklassen des JDK ist das natuerlich ein Oneliner. Den kannst du benutzen, um deine Loesung OHNE die JDK Klassen, auf Korrektheit zu ueberpruefen.


----------



## Rakash (2. Feb 2012)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> Ne coole Aufgabe in diesem Zusammenhang ist eventuell folgende:
> 
> Schreibe ein Programm, was dein Alter in Tagen ausrechnet.
> 
> ...



Das klingt verdammt cool. Wird auf jeden Fall gemacht.
Hast du dafür einige Hinweise, was es zu beachten gibt?

Selbstverständlich werde ich weiter am Ball bleiben, um meine Kenntnisse auszubauen, doch ist die Frage, ob das "genügt". Entschschuldigt, aber mich verunsichert das Ganze etwas.


----------



## Marcinek (2. Feb 2012)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du keine besonderen Probleme haben wirst einen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen.

Du kennst die Grundlagen (du kannst java, delphie). Du beschäftigst dich mit der Firma, bei der du später arbeiten willst.

Ganz ehrlich? - Was will man mehr von einem Azubi? Wenn du dann noch pünktlich zur Bewerbung kommst, dann passt das.

[EDIT]Schicke eine Bewerbung. Sage, ab wann du frei bist. Wenn du Zeit davor hast, dann biete dich für ein Praktikum an. 

Oder erst nur ein Praktikum? - Ich weiß es nicht. [/EDIT]

--

Auf keinen Fall würde ich da mit einem "Anzahl meiner Lebensnanosekunden" - Programm auftauchen. Hast du schon mal was programmiert? - Hinweis in das Anschreiben rein. 

Ich habe schon mal in Excel VBA gemacht.
Ich habe schon mal eine PHP Seite für Freunde gemacht.
Ich habe mit Java meine Musik sortiert. 

==> Zugeschnitten auf die Firma. Wenn c++ gesucht wird und du kommst mit einer Sprache != c++ an, dann könnte das ein fail sein.

Quellcode? - Will sich bestimmt niemand anschauen.


----------



## Rakash (2. Feb 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du keine besonderen Probleme haben wirst einen Ausbildungsplatz zu bekommen.
> 
> Du kennst die Grundlagen (du kannst java, delphie). Du beschäftigst dich mit der Firma, bei der du später arbeiten willst.
> 
> ...



Danke für die positive Antwort.
Ja, ich denke schon, dass ich die Grundlagen kenne - obwohl die bei Delphi stark eingerostet sein sollten^^ - Java macht einfach mehr Spaß und wirkt einfacher, obwohl ich hier und da auch nochmal in ein Tutorial schauen muss. 
Da wir bald im Rahmen eines Schulprojekts im Unterricht ein eigenes "Umfangreiches Programm" erstellen sollen, schätze ich, dass spätestens sich an dieser Stelle entscheiden wird, wie weit meine Grundkenntnisse ausreichen. Vielleicht kann ich jenes ja "hinterherschicken". 
Und Vielleicht lasse ich mich auch einfach von "Gute Kenntnisse in Java" zu sehr beeinflussen. Vielleicht will man damit nur verhindern, dass sich totale Anfänger und "Speile-Freaks" melden.


----------



## schalentier (2. Feb 2012)

@Marcinek: Ja, ich geb dir in allen Punkten Recht.

Irgendwie kann ich grad beide Positionen verstehen: Die Firma will natuerlich verhindern, dass sie jemanden drei Jahre lang ausbildet, der nur deshalb in die IT will, weil das grad "in" ist oder er gehoert hat, das es dort viel Geld gibt. 

Gleichzeitig ist aber auch klar, dass man von einem Bewerber auf eine Ausbildungstelle nicht erwarten kann, dass er bereits tiefergehende Erfahrungen mit Technologie XYZ hat. Wenn es sich um eine serioese Firma handelt (ich geh mal davon aus), ist denen das auch klar.

Ich denke, die wollen einfach wissen, ob du bereit bist (bzw. warst), dich eben auch in deiner Freizeit mit den relevanten Themen zu beschaeftigen (das gehoert imho einfach zu nem Informatiker dazu). Was du dann konkret als "Referenz" hast, ist wahrscheinlich wirklich voellig Wurst - Hauptsache irgendwas.

Wahrscheinlich reicht es schon, wenn die dort merken, dass du tatsaechlich Interesse am Programmieren hast. Ich weiss jetzt auch nicht, wie zeitkritisch das alles ist - eventuell kannst du auch einfach nachfragen, was sie als Referenz haben wollen? 

Das Alter-In-Tagen ist ne Aufgabe, die ich als Personaler einem Bewerber stellen wuerde - als "Referenz" ist das wohl wirklich eher... mh... weiss auch nicht. Ich glaub, am besten du fragst wirklich einfach nach, was die wollen


----------



## Rakash (3. Feb 2012)

schalentier hat gesagt.:


> @Marcinek: Ja, ich geb dir in allen Punkten Recht.
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich grad beide Positionen verstehen: Die Firma will natuerlich verhindern, dass sie jemanden drei Jahre lang ausbildet, der nur deshalb in die IT will, weil das grad "in" ist oder er gehoert hat, das es dort viel Geld gibt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe eben noch einmal angerufen und mich erkundigt, was man unter "Guten Kenntnissen" versteht. Die Personalerin wusste es nicht genau, sie meinte aber, dass der Schulunterricht Grundkenntnisse vermittelt und darum ginge es, um GRUNDkenntnisse. An dieser Stelle ist es möglich Arbeitsproben mitzuschicken, jedoch keine Pflicht - dabei ist allerdings kein Umfang angegeben. Manche Bewerber wissen und können mehr, manche weniger, das sei völlig unterschiedlich.
Nimmt mir nochmal etwas das "Unbehagen". Vielleicht sollte ich die Bewerbung einfach abschicken und mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## Rakash (3. Feb 2012)

Im Übrigen habe ich nun die Bewerbung abgeschickt - ohne Arbeitsproben. Wir werden sehen, was sich ergibt.


----------

